# Be careful of one step



## tdog

So basically as title says really, apparently my water is pregnant :shrug: I did a test if had a faint line on so diluted my p and did a water one aswell and look how dark the water one is, the one with 3 on is top p not diluted middle diluted p and bottom water :shrug: the last piece is water only x


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow! That is a pretty clear line!


----------



## tdog

sallyhansen76 said:


> Wow! That is a pretty clear line!

I no right all us ladies want is a reliable test and these do that :shrug: I've emailed the company xx


----------



## Becca_89

Oh my gosh! they are awful!


----------



## tdog

Becca_89 said:


> Oh my gosh! they are awful!

They are talk about bad batch :shrug: xx


----------



## Mummy23beauts

I did this with my one step, and the line was pink and came up within the time limit.. definitely wouldn’t trust them


----------



## NightFlower

Yikes!! Those are awful :shock:


----------



## 1234boymum

Jeez that's terrible


----------



## tdog

In my opinion [email protected] were the best for me :) but atm no test I don't think is reliable but these are atrocious, please ladies be careful I no it can be disheartening I just don't want broken hearts and see you that way xx


----------



## MrsT116

That's so bad!!


----------



## tdog

So I got a reply of the sellers on ebay and this is what they have said and what I sent back #-oxx


----------



## NightFlower

Wtf ...eye roll...they just sound stupid


----------



## tdog

NightFlower said:


> Wtf ...eye roll...they just sound stupid

I no right they must think I'm daft :shrug: any faint line is a positive, and tbh that really isn't that faint :shrug: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

They do sound silly


----------



## Classic Girl

Your water is having TRIPLETS


----------



## tdog

Classic Girl said:


> Your water is having TRIPLETS

:rofl: jeez I don't no if can deal with more water:shrug: be over flooded with water xx


----------



## Deethehippy

That aint faint - that's a flippin obvious line on that Crap Step lol For goodness sake!


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> That aint faint - that's a flippin obvious line on that Crap Step lol For goodness sake!

I no right and they had the cheek to send that back :shrug: xx


----------



## josephine3

That's terrible!!


----------

